# [INSTALL]Come faccio a interfacciare un modem 56Kb?[RISOLTO]

## marco86

Ciao raga, io per adesso a casa ho solo un modem 56Kaka, vorrei configurarlo lo stesso per la navigazione normale in internet, e per postare!

modem U.S. Robotics 56K Faxmodem

grazie mille

----------

## motaboy

Puoi usare tanti programmi... Kppp (in kde 3.3 c'é la mia super patch  :Smile:  ), wvdial oppure gli script di init della gentoo.

Con kppp tutto é molto facile.

Visto che il tuo é seriale e se hai caricato il modulo corretto (8250) dovresti avere un device /dev/ttySX per ogni porta seriale. 

Selezioni quello a cui é collegato il modem, imposti numero di telefono, username a password e sei a posto.

----------

## marco86

mi sa che non ho caricato il modulo  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ! come faccio

```
modprobe 8250
```

?

----------

## motaboy

Non hai i device /dev/ttySX ? 

Nel 2.6 il modulo si chiama 8250, nei 2.4 non ricordo.

----------

## marco86

c'è un piccolo problema, io ho installato da stage 3 +gpr, xk con un 56kaka aspetta e spera se no! il mio kernel è il 2.4.25-r3, e non mi ero preoccupato di aggiungere il modulo delle porte seriali, appena stacco qua vado a vedere! senti qua, ma io cosa devo cercare? come vedo se ho le seriali abilitate?

```
lsmod
```

???

mi spiace, ma non posso ancora postarti niente adesso!

cmq con Kppp come faccio? grazie

----------

## motaboy

Guardi solamente se in /dev esistono uno o piú files chimata "ttySX" dove X é un numero.

Se non esistono allora devi ricompilare il kernel aggiungendo il supporto per le seriale.

Per usare kppp, lo lanci e lo capisci al volo, non serve una guida.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

kppp si trova in

```
*  kde-base/kdenetwork

      Latest version available: 3.2.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 6,013 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kde.org/

      Description: KDE network apps: kopete, kppp, kget. kmail and knode are now in kdepim.
```

----------

## marco86

per adesso non posso dirvi niente di piu che GRAZIE, adesso chiudo sto winzoz pacco e torno al mio amato gentoo! appena rieco vi posto i rix!  :Wink: 

EDIT:

ho guardato, il modem me lo vede su /dev/ttS0, lo interroga e si passano tutte le info giuste!

il problema è che quando apro Kppp, mi esce un messaggio di errore, dice che il demone Dppp non è installato! Dove vado a configurarlo?

e poi, se io mi devo connettere a Libero Infostrada, che parametri gli metto? su il sito del suddetto provider x la xonfigurazione ti fanno scaricare il loro prog winzoso!

grazie

----------

## marco86

Dimenticavo, visto che il mio mex è un pò giù....UP  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## marco86

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> il problema è che quando apro Kppp, mi esce un messaggio di errore, dice che il demone Dppp non è installato! Dove vado a configurarlo?
> 
> 

 

Questo problema l'ho risolto, basta dargli:

```
emerge -k net-dialup/ppp
```

Mi resta solo il problema dei parametri di libero Infostrada!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> Mi resta solo il problema dei parametri di libero Infostrada! 

 

Hai provato a ricavarli guardando le indicazioni per la configurazione windows?

Ad esempio su questa pagina ti dice chiaramente il numero di telefono e che puoi usare il dhcp...

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato a ricavarli guardando le indicazioni per la configurazione windows?
> 
> Ad esempio su questa pagina.

 

Ho guardato anch'io quella pagina, il numero per me è 702 1055 000, però non mi passa le informazioni dhcp, quelle degli IP....

e su winzoz più che il numero non prendi, non rieco neache a vedere i log delle connessioni per vedere a cosa mi collega! schifezza

----------

## motaboy

Ti serve solo il numero, tutto il resto ti viene assegnato dal provider in modo dinamico.

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> però non mi passa le informazioni dhcp, quelle degli IP....

 

Infatti le informazioni degli IP vengono passate in automatico quando il dhcp é attivo  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## marco86

per essere sicuro che sia attivo, cosa devo guardare? o è una cosa di default, xk se è così, io non ho toccato niente, quindi sarà ancora a posto!  :Laughing: 

----------

## motaboy

Non devi toccare niente, ci pensa a fare tutto il demone pppd. L'importante é che in kppp specifichi che vuoi l'ip dinamico, dns assegnato dal server e come default gateway la connessione. É nelle opzioni dell'account.

Uffaaaa Linux non é difficile...

----------

## marco86

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Uffaaaa Linux non é difficile...

 

mai detto quello, è poi a me gentoo mi ispira troppo, considera che la prima volta che ho messo mano a un linux è stato il giorno che mi sono registrato qua, neanche un mese fa, quindi, scusa le mie domande stupide, ma devo ancora imparare!

Cmq grazie a tutti, sta sera vado a casa e provo!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## motaboy

 :Laughing:  Era piú che altro uno sfogo personale...  :Laughing: 

----------

## marco86

 *motaboy wrote:*   

>  Era piú che altro uno sfogo personale... 

 

tranquillo, cmq sta sera provo, e domani posto i rix, anzi, se va posto già tutto sta sera, cosi chiudo il topic....  :Wink: 

                        GRAZIE A TUTTI! E SCUSATE ANCORA I MIEI PROBLEMI BANALI  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> GRAZIE A TUTTI! E SCUSATE ANCORA I MIEI PROBLEMI BANALI

 

Tutti  ci siamo passati

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Tutti  ci siamo passati

 

Grazie per la solidarietà, spero di riuscire anch'io un giorno ad aiutare qualcuno nel forum come fate voi!  :Laughing: 

Grazie ancora, adesso ho finito le mie otto ore, corro a casa!

 :Wink: 

----------

## marco86

Tutto ok, proprio come dicevate voi! metto numero e i dati personali della registrazione e va che è un ameraviglia! Per installare i prodotti macromedia devo prendere qualche accorgimento?

----------

## motaboy

Bene. Metti il tag [risolto] al titolo.

Per macromedia intendi il plugin per netscape/mozilla/konqueror per vedere le animazioni flash?

```

emerge netscape-flash

```

----------

## marco86

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Per macromedia intendi il plugin per netscape/mozilla/konqueror per vedere le animazioni flash?]

 

Proprio loro! per Konqueror xò!

P.S.Giusto per non aprire altri topic, hai mica un HOW-TO buono, e in italiano per configuare Kmail?

----------

## motaboy

Konqueror usa gli stessi plugin di netscape perció non c'é nessun problema.

In konqueror apri Configura, dovrebbe esserci l'opzione "plugins", fai cerca plugins e sei a posto.

Se non hai la voce devi compilare kdebase con la USE flag "motif"

----------

## marco86

spettacolo, grazie! ho emergiato adesso netscape-flash!

adesso i siti tipo libero li vedo correttamente!

scusa se continuo a martellarti di domande, ma sai darmi  dritte su Kmail, o postarmi un link a un buon HOW-TO? 

per vedere siti tipo questo come posso fare?

altri pluggin

http://info.linspire.com/RunLinspireSong/RunLinspireFlash.html

----------

## motaboy

No, a me linspire funziona con quel plugin li visto che é fatto in flash, di altri non ne conosco.

Per KMAIL non saprei a cosa ti servirebbe un tutorial, ma credo che il suo HELP sia molto chiaro.

----------

## marco86

e allora vedro di scaricarmi i18n, cosi almeno ho kde in italiano! grazie di tutto

----------

